# Burning Fats/Burning Glucose... HELP!!



## cakiejewell (May 11, 2014)

Hello all, I would love to know more about how/why the body of a diabetic burns glucose while exercising instead of fat. If anyone knows more about this I'm keen to learn. Or if anyone knows of any websites I could have a read of, I'd be very grateful for any help really!

Just to give a little context... I have lost quite a lot of weight so far but have constant struggles with low blood sugars following my workouts and I still have weight left to lose. I am hoping to get a pump soon which will alleviate the problem massively but in the meantime I wanted to try to find a better way of working out. I read up on always keeping your heart rate within the fat burn range so that you train your body not to burn glucose, however I have been lead to believe it is not possible for a diabetic...? And I would like to know why that is and if there is anyway of avoiding it.

Huge thanks in advance to anyone who replies with some much needed knowledge!


----------



## trophywench (May 11, 2014)

LOL - your body ALWAYS burns glucose, to 'eat' your body fat, it has to first convert it into - glucose!  (it's like saying, it's heaving down with rain, the car is sitting in a 2ins deep puddle cos I've run out of petrol.  Why on earth can't it use this water?)

Converting Fat - any fat, butter, lard or body fat - into glucose is a different process to carbohydrates, it still uses insulin but very little, it takes longer and is more difficult.

So it's hard to be able to balance it all in order to exercise like you want and keep the carbs down.

What do Runsweet say on their website?  They are usually a good source of info.  (originally a dept of Loughborough Uni who are a specialist Sports Uni)  Also there's a book, The Diabetic Athlete I think it's called but dunno who wrote it.  Someone will !


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2014)

trophywench said:


> ...Also there's a book, The Diabetic Athlete I think it's called but dunno who wrote it.  Someone will !



Yes, it's Diabetic Athlete's Handbook by Sheri Colberg  It was one of the first books I bought after diagnosis as I was anxious to know how to proceed with my running. It covers all sports and explains all the mechanisms you need to know.


----------



## cakiejewell (May 11, 2014)

I read the following post on nomeatathlete and it started me thinking that's all. 

http://www.nomeatathlete.com/burning-fat-for-fuel/

I'm just looking for some help, so thanks to Northerener for the useful reply, I will have a look at the book you recommended.


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2014)

cakiejewell said:


> Hello all, I would love to know more about how/why the body of a diabetic burns glucose while exercising instead of fat. If anyone knows more about this I'm keen to learn. Or if anyone knows of any websites I could have a read of, I'd be very grateful for any help really!
> 
> Just to give a little context... I have lost quite a lot of weight so far but have constant struggles with low blood sugars following my workouts and I still have weight left to lose. I am hoping to get a pump soon which will alleviate the problem massively but in the meantime I wanted to try to find a better way of working out. I read up on always keeping your heart rate within the fat burn range so that you train your body not to burn glucose, however I have been lead to believe it is not possible for a diabetic...? And I would like to know why that is and if there is anyway of avoiding it.
> 
> Huge thanks in advance to anyone who replies with some much needed knowledge!



The difficulty we have as insulin dependent diabetics is this: we need insulin to help our bodies burn glucose, the body will firstly use its most readily-available source of this: initially muscle glycogen (a type of glucose stored in our muscles). This, however, is quickly used up so the body then turns to the glucose circulating in the blood. We need insulin to help us use this, but it is very difficult to estimate how much - we don't have the extremely finely-tuned mechanism of keeping BG steady: as blood glucose drops, the brain tells the pancreas to release compensatory amounts of glucagon, which in turn makes the liver release a bit more glucose into the blood. However, for some of us more than others, the amount if insulin we have circulating may be too great for the glucagon to compensate for, so we drop low. Our glucagon response is also poor, I believe, so doesn't kick in as readily. If there is not enough insulin circulating, then our levels begin to climb, but our bodies can't use it properly, so the brain again prompts the liver to release more glucose, whilst at the same time turning to body fat and protein as an indiret source of energy. The by product of the latter is that ketones build up in the blood and we are in danger of DKA unless we inject more insulin and take in more glucose.

Sorry if that sounds a bit complex, it's the way I understand it. The upshot is that the best way to manage endurance exercise is to try and keep the balance between insulin and available glucose - for me it's a jelly baby every couple of miles after the first 5. This isn't as bad as it sounds from a weight point of view, as all that exercise means your body will become much more sensitive to insulin and efficient at using glucose so you can do more on less of both - the 'training' effect


----------



## cakiejewell (May 11, 2014)

No I think I get it...?! I very rarely have the hypers while exercising, not sure if that's because I tend to go for longer at a slower pace perhaps? It's the hypo's that I struggle with. I did start drinking lucozade or powerade with each session but the results where very varied, it either just kept everything nice and stable or gave me a huge scary high so I try to avoid that now if I can. 

I have been accepted to get a pump but am struggling to choose one or even decide if it is the way to go for me? 

All in all, I'm doing well, I have lost approx 5 stone so far. I started in Feb 2011. My goal initially is 12 stone and I'm within touching distance of that now. So just need to stay focused and positive!


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2014)

cakiejewell said:


> No I think I get it...?! I very rarely have the hypers while exercising, not sure if that's because I tend to go for longer at a slower pace perhaps? It's the hypo's that I struggle with. I did start drinking lucozade or powerade with each session but the results where very varied, it either just kept everything nice and stable or gave me a huge scary high so I try to avoid that now if I can.
> 
> I have been accepted to get a pump but am struggling to choose one or even decide if it is the way to go for me?
> 
> All in all, I'm doing well, I have lost approx 5 stone so far. I started in Feb 2011. My goal initially is 12 stone and I'm within touching distance of that now. So just need to stay focused and positive!



I would say a pump would help you enormously, as you can do things like use different basals, suspend the insulin, give corrections etc. all with far less bother and much greater accuracy than injections 

You have already done so well, you are clearly on track to achieve your goal - as you say, you need to keep that focus. Be patient and try not to get frustrated if these last few pounds prove a little more stubborn - the main thing is that you have changed your life already and are now following a different path to before you chose to improve your health and fitness


----------



## Bloden (May 11, 2014)

cakiejewell said:


> No I think I get it...?! I very rarely have the hypers while exercising, not sure if that's because I tend to go for longer at a slower pace perhaps? It's the hypo's that I struggle with. I did start drinking lucozade or powerade with each session but the results where very varied, it either just kept everything nice and stable or gave me a huge scary high so I try to avoid that now if I can.
> 
> I have been accepted to get a pump but am struggling to choose one or even decide if it is the way to go for me?
> 
> All in all, I'm doing well, I have lost approx 5 stone so far. I started in Feb 2011. My goal initially is 12 stone and I'm within touching distance of that now. So just need to stay focused and positive!



Well done on the amazing weight loss, cakiejewell! Sounds like you've been working really hard.


----------



## cakiejewell (May 11, 2014)

Thank you both!  It has been difficult at times but essentially I enjoy what I eat and also enjoy the gym as well now (didn't like it at first!).

I'm very lucky to have lots of support from my family, DSN and also a diabetic specialist dietician. I couldn't do this without their help.

I will get there I know I will!


----------

